
How some facebook apps are enabling more "performance" type behavior for social network users - jeremyliew
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2007/07/17/facebook-apps-are-proving-new-stages-for-performance-by-users/
======
Alex3917
I was working on writing a very similar blog post. But rather than paraphrase
myself, I'll just post a link when I'm done. :-)

update:
[http://alexkrupp.typepad.com/sensemaking/2007/07/possession-...](http://alexkrupp.typepad.com/sensemaking/2007/07/possession-
of-s.html)

